# Swype



## deevious (Jul 23, 2011)

I know it's been asked before buuut I've been looking around and can't find the answer I'm looking for.

Is there any way to get the stock DX GB Swype working on MIUI? I know the beta works but I despise how it looks. I've also looked into theming the beta via Metamorph but am unable to get that work as well. Any tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Forgetting how it looks, the beta is a better Swype. A lot better.


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

You could just pull the swype apk from the stock rom, most likely it will be in system/app. And then also grab the libSwypeCore.so file out of system/lib. Just place both of those files back in the same location into whatever your rom of choice is, reboot the phone, and you should have that version of swype available to use.


----------



## deevious (Jul 23, 2011)

cpurick said:


> Forgetting how it looks, the beta is a better Swype. A lot better.


Howso? I used the original for quite some time and had no issues with it.



vargus21 said:


> You could just pull the swype apk from the stock rom, most likely it will be in system/app. And then also grab the libSwypeCore.so file out of system/lib. Just place both of those files back in the same location into whatever your rom of choice is, reboot the phone, and you should have that version of swype available to use.


I have tried this in the past and it didn't work for whatever reason. I could type using the keyboard but whenever I finished a word swype the outline of the keyboard glowed blue momentarily and failed to write the word.


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

deevious said:


> Howso? I used the original for quite some time and had no issues with it.
> 
> I have tried this in the past and it didn't work for whatever reason. I could type using the keyboard but whenever I finished a word swype the outline of the keyboard glowed blue momentarily and failed to write the word.


I personally prefer the new swype beta, but to each his own.

Anyway, because I'm such a gentleman, I just sbf'd back to 602, pulled the swype files, and installed them in MIUI, worked without a problem for me.

Here are the files that I pulled from 602 for you -

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/29977263/Swype.apk
Swype.apk, push to system/app, set proper permissions

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/29977263/libSwypeCore.so
libSwypeCore.so, push to system/lib, set proper permissions

Reboot phone.

Following reboot, you should have a properly working DX version of Swype without any problems.


----------



## deevious (Jul 23, 2011)

vargus21 said:


> I personally prefer the new swype beta, but to each his own.
> 
> Anyway, because I'm such a gentleman, I just sbf'd back to 602, pulled the swype files, and installed them in MIUI, worked without a problem for me.
> 
> ...


OMFG I love you! I think that when I tried this initially I forgot to reset the permissions on the lib, fuuuuuuu!


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

vargus21 said:


> Anyway, because I'm such a gentleman,


So modest. Love it! haha


----------

